# What are your 2017 Photography Resolutions?



## SquarePeg

My photography goals for 2017...

Learn to use flash to get more predictable results.   As it stands now, I use more of a trial and error process  (on those rare occasions when I even use flash at all).

Participate in more photo meet-ups with my local group and with my hobbyist friends.  

Print more!  I'm finally going to print and hang some of my favorites.   

Participate in my towns annual art walk.  


My 2016 resolution was to post more photos for critique and I've tried to post at least a few each month. It really helped me, I think, in making progress with both technical skills and  developing my own eye.  It also got me out there shooting much more frequently than in the past.


----------



## zombiesniper

Learn to use flash.

Set up a small home studio, more importantly learn how to use it. lol

Shoot more locations


----------



## waday

Think before shooting

Second on printing more

Third on using more flash/lighting modifiers


----------



## robbins.photo

Stare at my flash for long periods of time in uncomfortable silence.


----------



## Frank F.

Learning more to express my emotions instead of being overwhelned by my emotions or hiding behind rational constructions...


----------



## SquarePeg

zombiesniper said:


> Learn to use flash.



Share any good books or tutorials you find please!


----------



## Gary A.

I am with you on the flash.  I hate using flash because I find it uncontrollable, giving me results that I don't want. It is a vicious circle of not using it because I am so bad with it ... so I never get better because I never use it. But, the big but, with high ISO getting better and better IQ, who need flash ... right?


----------



## Gary A.

I want to frame/crop 100% in-camera. I want to get to the skill/proficiency level of composing in the camera so that if the horizon is tilted or the framing isn't correct, then I will consider the image flawed and it gets dumped.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Learn to use flash

Find new spots to shoot wildlife photography

Find new birds and animals

setup a small home studio and how to use it

Get more owl pictures


----------



## robbins.photo

Gary A. said:


> I am with you on the flash.  I hate using flash because I find it uncontrollable, giving me results that I don't want. It is a vicious circle of not using it because I am so bad with it ... so I never get better because I never use it. But, the big but, with high ISO getting better and better IQ, who need flash ... right?



Lol.. well for me the flash is almost useless in the vast majority of what I shoot - at the zoo shooting through glass all the flash does is reflect right back off the glass.  Major flare.

I have a yongnuo more or less for "emergencies", if I find myself shooting indoors yes, I can break out the flash.  But like you I spend so little time using it that I'm usually better off shooting at higher ISO and doing noise reduction later, since I spend a ton of time doing that.. lol.


----------



## tirediron

zombiesniper said:


> Learn to use flash.
> 
> Set up a small home studio, more importantly learn how to use it. lol
> 
> Shoot more locations


Isn't Misssus ZS going to be a little cranky when she comes home and finds a GBH or a couple of Snowies perched on the living sofa in your studio?


----------



## tirediron

Gary A. said:


> I want to frame/crop 100% in-camera. I want to get to the skill/proficiency level of composing in the camera so that if the horizon is tilted or the framing isn't correct, then I will consider the image flawed and it gets dumped.


THAT is ambitious!


----------



## Designer

I need to try to make some "art" photographs.  I recently obtained a terrific new printer, and in looking through my photos, did not see any that are "print worthy".


----------



## snowbear

Years ago I resolved to not make New Year's Resolutions, and haven't.

That said, I have a wish to get a job, in 2017, that actually pays money. 
I also plan to shoot more and expand my photographic horizons a bit.  The second part will require more hardware so the first wish has to come true.


----------



## john.margetts

My solution is to get on with my part-finished projects - redundant churches, Lincoln cathedral grotesques and buskers. I also want to master my printer - monochrome goes quite well but I cannot get colour to behave - the printer driver with my new iMac is very different to the driver for the self-same printer under Windows 7.


----------



## tirediron

My resolution is NOT to make resolutions.  So far, it's going swimmingly!


----------



## chuasam

Still 36.3 Megapixels.

plans: shoot more and work on my retouching clientelle
expand client base and work more on my marketing
maybe resurrect my blog


----------



## chuasam

tirediron said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to frame/crop 100% in-camera. I want to get to the skill/proficiency level of composing in the camera so that if the horizon is tilted or the framing isn't correct, then I will consider the image flawed and it gets dumped.
> 
> 
> 
> THAT is ambitious!
Click to expand...

not to mention foolish.
you'll be tossing out a lot of really good shots and missing many good things that way


----------



## astroNikon

robbins.photo said:


> Stare at my flash for long periods of time in uncomfortable silence.


You're gonna Flash yourself ??
TMI 

.. TMI


----------



## Gary A.

tirediron said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to frame/crop 100% in-camera. I want to get to the skill/proficiency level of composing in the camera so that if the horizon is tilted or the framing isn't correct, then I will consider the image flawed and it gets dumped.
> 
> 
> 
> THAT is ambitious!
Click to expand...

I used to shoot that way.  Think more, shoot with more intent.


----------



## Gary A.

chuasam said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to frame/crop 100% in-camera. I want to get to the skill/proficiency level of composing in the camera so that if the horizon is tilted or the framing isn't correct, then I will consider the image flawed and it gets dumped.
> 
> 
> 
> THAT is ambitious!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not to mention foolish.
> you'll be tossing out a lot of really good shots and missing many good things that way
Click to expand...

Not foolish at all.


----------



## runnah

Take more photos of nude women and less of burly construction guys.


----------



## Frank F.

tirediron said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to frame/crop 100% in-camera. I want to get to the skill/proficiency level of composing in the camera so that if the horizon is tilted or the framing isn't correct, then I will consider the image flawed and it gets dumped.
> 
> 
> 
> THAT is ambitious!
Click to expand...


That is Gary who wants to be as good again as his younger self....


----------



## Frank F.

I want to buy a nice custom background and shoot real people on the street using this background in the city center of Bonn. Only pay is they sign before the shoot that I might use any shot I take there any time at my sole disgression. In exchange I print and sign for them the shot I like most for free and they might buy more later.


----------



## Frank F.

runnah said:


> Take more photos of nude women and less of burly construction guys.



Meh


----------



## tirediron

chuasam said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to frame/crop 100% in-camera. I want to get to the skill/proficiency level of composing in the camera so that if the horizon is tilted or the framing isn't correct, then I will consider the image flawed and it gets dumped.
> 
> 
> 
> THAT is ambitious!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not to mention foolish.
> you'll be tossing out a lot of really good shots and missing many good things that way
Click to expand...

I don't see it as foolish at all.  I see it as an excellent exercise in 'getting it right in-camera'.  I'm sure if Gary realize's he's just captured the next Pulitzer image, he's not likely to bin it because the horizon's a tad out of level, but it will definitely improve one's skill set.


----------



## MSnowy

tirediron said:


> My resolution is NOT to make resolutions.  So far, it's going swimmingly!


 
So at some point during the year you could break your resolution. If this happens to you, does that mean you could start spontaneously resoluting at some point during the year


----------



## chuasam

tirediron said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to frame/crop 100% in-camera. I want to get to the skill/proficiency level of composing in the camera so that if the horizon is tilted or the framing isn't correct, then I will consider the image flawed and it gets dumped.
> 
> 
> 
> THAT is ambitious!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not to mention foolish.
> you'll be tossing out a lot of really good shots and missing many good things that way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see it as foolish at all.  I see it as an excellent exercise in 'getting it right in-camera'.  I'm sure if Gary realize's he's just captured the next Pulitzer image, he's not likely to bin it because the horizon's a tad out of level, but it will definitely improve one's skill set.
Click to expand...


Perfect is the enemy of good. 
I fear seeing a bunch of well composed but dreadfully boring images. I prefer the perfect moment or expression than formulaic shots.


----------



## robbins.photo

MSnowy said:


> So at some point during the year you could break your resolution. If this happens to you, does that mean you could start spontaneously resoluting at some point during the year



Ok, but if he starts spontaneously resoluting somebody is going to be handing out towels, right?


----------



## Gary A.

chuasam said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to frame/crop 100% in-camera. I want to get to the skill/proficiency level of composing in the camera so that if the horizon is tilted or the framing isn't correct, then I will consider the image flawed and it gets dumped.
> 
> 
> 
> THAT is ambitious!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not to mention foolish.
> you'll be tossing out a lot of really good shots and missing many good things that way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see it as foolish at all.  I see it as an excellent exercise in 'getting it right in-camera'.  I'm sure if Gary realize's he's just captured the next Pulitzer image, he's not likely to bin it because the horizon's a tad out of level, but it will definitely improve one's skill set.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perfect is the enemy of good.
> I fear seeing a bunch of well composed but dreadfully boring images. I prefer the perfect moment or expression than formulaic shots.
Click to expand...

My editors never thought my stuff was boring. (Well maybe, but not to the the point of getting fired.)  I also prefer the perfect moment or expression to formulaic shots.  Getting the perfect expression and a straight horizon takes more skill than just a perfect expression alone.  And that is my aim.


----------



## jcdeboever

Your images are awesome, all someone has to do is click on that little link....


----------



## limr

To hell with flash. It's useless to me. I have no interest in learning to use it at this point.

Goals for 2017? Finish developing the film from goddamn July, for one   And try to avoid any further backlogs. Finally break out and learn how to use the Baby Graphic. Attempt a project with emulsion lifts that I've had in my mind for at least a year already.


----------



## dxqcanada

No need for "resolutions" ... New Years Day is just another day. I breath, I eat, I continue to do both (and get rid of both) ... and I continue to take pictures and live.


----------



## Rick50

For 2017 - get much better at portrait photography. Maybe also get spending again, I slowed in 2016 and the wallet is now too fat. Will have to pick up the pace here.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Glad to see I am not the only one to need help with a flash! I want to build a lightbox and experiment with that.  A good rooster pheasant shot eluded me this year, so that is on my to-do list!


----------



## Gary A.

Rick50 said:


> For 2017 - get much better at portrait photography. Maybe also get spending again, I slowed in 2016 and the wallet is now too fat. Will have to pick up the pace here.


Oooohhh ... having a fat wallet isn't very good.


----------



## Aedai

I want to grow from being a Hobby Photographer to a Professional Photographer.
I have a long ways to go but there's a lot of time in one year to meet this goal!


----------



## goooner

Well 3 things mainly.
Learn how to use my 150-600 properly
Improve my B & W processing skills
And like a few on here, improve my flash photography.


----------



## Overread

snowbear said:


> That said, I have a wish to get a job, in 2017, that actually pays money.



I could do with one of those too! 


As for me
1) Shoot a LOT more! 2016 was a very slow year and whilst I've a few days where I shot lots there's lots I didn't shoot - heck I've hardly done any macro recently!

2) Get the film camera out - actually USE it - to take actual PHOTOS


----------



## nerwin

1) Take photos 

2) I'd love to try my hand at shooting portraits this year

3) Get an Fuji Instax camera and take photos for fun


----------



## DriedStrawbery

Finish dogwood challenge for 2017!

Setup home studio. 

Improve portrait photography. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jcdeboever

Mine is to do more dishes, laundry, and general sucking up to the wife so she will buy me a Fujifilm X-100T. I started today by empting the dishwasher and filling it without being told. I'm going to detail the inside of her car (major bonus points) tomorrow since it's going to rain all day. I think I can pull it off in two months...

Sent from my XT1254 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## nerwin

jcdeboever said:


> Mine is to do more dishes, laundry, and general sucking up to the wife so she will buy me a Fujifilm X-100T. I started today by empting the dishwasher and filling it without being told. I'm going to detail the inside of her car (major bonus points) tomorrow since it's going to rain all day. I think I can pull it off in two months...
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app



Good luck! You gotta do those unexpected things she doesn't expect and you'll have that X100T soon enough!


----------



## OGsPhotography

240 ppi


----------



## DarkShadow

Spend some more time looking for predators to photograph. I have license and a key to a locked gate to enter water Co supply land with lots of forest to set up a blind for some Coyotes,Black Bears,Possiably some Bob cats. No Dogs Allowed and hardly anyone enters during the winter season so It will be quiet.


----------



## DriedStrawbery

OGsPhotography said:


> 240 ppi



What's this ?


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## nerwin

DriedStrawbery said:


> OGsPhotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> 240 ppi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's this ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app
Click to expand...


240 Pixels Per Inch.

Photoshop.


----------



## astroNikon

I need to learn about printing ... many things I want to print and put on the wall but just haven't tried.

and start doing portraiture stuff again.  had my studio in my basement, but my kids like to play down there.  Got tired of putting it up, taking it down so I stopped.  Might as well do stuff at ppls homes instead or outside, etc.


----------



## chuasam

Here's one. Not sure how I'm going to do it. 
Learn to take photos for the sheer love of it.


----------



## Derrel

Unfortunately, I'm gonna have to stick to 24 MP this year, so my 2017 Photography will be done at a resolution of 6,048 x 4,032 pixels.


----------



## Frank F.

jcdeboever said:


> Mine is to do more dishes, laundry, and general sucking up to the wife so she will buy me a Fujifilm X-100T. I started today by empting the dishwasher and filling it without being told. I'm going to detail the inside of her car (major bonus points) tomorrow since it's going to rain all day. I think I can pull it off in two months...



Your wife works that way? Interesting.

Generally speaking I like it when men share houshold responsibilities, though I do not like it so much doing so, but I do and she likes it. I can afford to buy my cameras with my own money, thanks god.

Frank


----------



## Vtec44

I want to incorporate 35mm more into my business.
Work less, spend more time with my kids.
Kick ass!


----------



## DanOstergren

My goal is to print more of my work, frame it, and sell it.


----------



## DanOstergren

chuasam said:


> Here's one. Not sure how I'm going to do it.
> Learn to take photos for the sheer love of it.


What's your reason for taking photos?


----------



## chuasam

DanOstergren said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one. Not sure how I'm going to do it.
> Learn to take photos for the sheer love of it.
> 
> 
> 
> What's your reason for taking photos?
Click to expand...


To remember things 
Or to get paid


----------



## Overread

Are you remembering to get paid or getting paid to remember things?


----------



## EIngerson

I'm going to get a camera that takes nice pitchers.


----------



## nerwin

EIngerson said:


> I'm going to get a camera that takes nice pitchers.



How big and how many megapixels?


----------



## Gary A.

jcdeboever said:


> Mine is to do more dishes, laundry, and general sucking up to the wife so she will buy me a Fujifilm X-100T. I started today by empting the dishwasher and filling it without being told. I'm going to detail the inside of her car (major bonus points) tomorrow since it's going to rain all day. I think I can pull it off in two months...
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app





EIngerson said:


> I'm going to get a camera that takes nice pitchers.


A lefty or a righty?  Waterford makes nice pitchers.


----------



## EIngerson

Gary A. said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is to do more dishes, laundry, and general sucking up to the wife so she will buy me a Fujifilm X-100T. I started today by empting the dishwasher and filling it without being told. I'm going to detail the inside of her car (major bonus points) tomorrow since it's going to rain all day. I think I can pull it off in two months...
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to get a camera that takes nice pitchers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lefty or a righty?  Waterford makes nice pitchers.
Click to expand...


Padres.


----------



## EIngerson

nerwin said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to get a camera that takes nice pitchers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How big and how many megapixels?
Click to expand...


I was looking at the 1Dx, but it doesn't have the running man mode.


----------



## jcdeboever

EIngerson said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to get a camera that takes nice pitchers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How big and how many megapixels?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was looking at the 1Dx, but it doesn't have the running man mode.
Click to expand...

Get a holga 120 TLR, super fun and they take great picthers in a crappy sorta way. 

Sent from my XT1254 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## nerwin

EIngerson said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to get a camera that takes nice pitchers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How big and how many megapixels?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was looking at the 1Dx, but it doesn't have the running man mode.
Click to expand...


Does it have Professional mode?


----------



## Frank F.

EIngerson said:


> I'm going to get a camera that takes nice pitchers.



you want to marry a pitcher?


----------



## oldhippy

Use circular polarizing filter much more, use 3 stop ND. Work in the best available light.  finish and edit 4 pictures a day. that keeps me getting a little sharper with time. Want to use my years well. Celebrating my 77th year. Ed


----------



## EIngerson

nerwin said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to get a camera that takes nice pitchers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How big and how many megapixels?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was looking at the 1Dx, but it doesn't have the running man mode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does it have Professional mode?
Click to expand...


I hope so. I really want to improve.


----------



## r0r5ch4ch

1.) Buy less lenses
2.) Shoot less, think more before shooting
3.) Reminding myself of 1.) and 2.)...


----------



## click1911

For 2017 it is going to be continuing to digitize my slides and prints, and I have thousands of them.  Not sure I will get them all done as I will also be digitizing the music in my CD and record collection, but at least I will be spending lots of time on it.


----------



## smoke665

1. Become more proficient at capturing images "in camera", so there's less editing post.
2. Become more proficient with studio lighting
3. Become more proficient in LR and PS.


----------



## TonyBritton

Adding more landscape images to my collection. Bird photographer at heart.

Tony

tonybritton

Favorite Canon SX50 HS Photographs - Tony Britton


----------



## Didereaux

oldhippy said:


> Use circular polarizing filter much more, use 3 stop ND. Work in the best available light.  finish and edit 4 pictures a day. that keeps me getting a little sharper with time. Want to use my years well. Celebrating my 77th year. Ed




I am catching up to you Ed.  Made the three score and ten.  Now my sole goal is making it another year followed by making it another year followed by ....


----------



## webestang64

Shoot some film with the 4 film cameras I got last year.......


----------



## smoke665

Didereaux said:


> oldhippy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Use circular polarizing filter much more, use 3 stop ND. Work in the best available light.  finish and edit 4 pictures a day. that keeps me getting a little sharper with time. Want to use my years well. Celebrating my 77th year. Ed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am catching up to you Ed.  Made the three score and ten.  Now my sole goal is making it another year followed by making it another year followed by ....
Click to expand...


Peddling fast to catch up with you!! I think I like your "goal" can I adopt it as well, the alternative isn't to attractive. LOL


----------



## Derrel

Work more on shooting FP Sync flash portraits (also known as HSS or High Speed Sync) outdoors in bright light at wide f/stops with long telephoto lenses. I know that fellow TPF'er Rick50 is also interested in this type of technique.


----------



## smoke665

@Derrel when you or @Rick50 start getting into HSS, how about starting a thread for the rest of us. I've gleaned some valuable information from your posts.


----------



## Derrel

Here is the link that Rick50 started this idea off with. I'm not concerned with Mr. Patrick's post-processing techniques, nor with buying the $199 lesson...you can look at the portraits and determine how you'd want to do the skin retouching, but the basic lighting scenario and the wide-aperture and high sputter speed and long focal length approach is all decode-able from watching the video.

Dylan Patrick's The Cinematic Headshot | Fstoppers


----------



## snowbear

Looking at getting the speedlight off camera a la Strobist, and later on, picking up a second one with stand & umbrella.  Eventually thinking of a pair of monolights, but one step at a time.


----------



## Didereaux

smoke665 said:


> Didereaux said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldhippy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Use circular polarizing filter much more, use 3 stop ND. Work in the best available light.  finish and edit 4 pictures a day. that keeps me getting a little sharper with time. Want to use my years well. Celebrating my 77th year. Ed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am catching up to you Ed.  Made the three score and ten.  Now my sole goal is making it another year followed by making it another year followed by ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Peddling fast to catch up with you!! I think I like your "goal" can I adopt it as well, the alternative isn't to attractive. LOL
Click to expand...


you betcha' more the merrier...the alternative is not only unattractive it downright sucks I'd say.  Haven't met a sole yet that survived it to tell the tale.


----------



## Didereaux

smoke665 said:


> @Derrel when you or @Rick50 start getting into HSS, how about starting a thread for the rest of us. I've gleaned some valuable information from your posts.




I use HSS fairly often on the birds.   Pretty basic and easy.  Newer cameras and flashes give you the option of setting HS on either the flash or the camera.   Do need to talk to one another but the Yongnuo's play nice nice with both Canon and Nikon so that is a non-issue now.


----------



## Rick50

Derrel said:


> Here is the link that Rick50 started this idea off with. I'm not concerned with Mr. Patrick's post-processing techniques, nor with buying the $199 lesson...you can look at the portraits and determine how you'd want to do the skin retouching, but the basic lighting scenario and the wide-aperture and high sputter speed and long focal length approach is all decode-able from watching the video.
> 
> Dylan Patrick's The Cinematic Headshot | Fstoppers


I didn't sign up for the lesson either but have tried HSS on a Dylan type head shot using my Mannequin head. This is super easy to do. I set the aperture at 2.0 of 135mm lens and metered the background at 1/3200 sec. I used a main and a fill flash with softboxes and just enable the flash for HSS. That was all it took (well, a test shot for flash power).


----------



## SquarePeg

Rick50 said:


> I didn't sign up for the lesson either but have tried HSS on a Dylan type head shot using my Mannequin head. This is super easy to do. I set the aperture at 2.0 of 135mm lens and metered the background at 1/3200 sec. I used a main and a fill flash with softboxes and just enable the flash for HSS. That was all it took (well, a test shot for flash power).



You over did it just a tad on the skin smoothing.


----------



## cherylynne1

Put my images up for critique more often. Almost every day I tell myself I will, but then I look at them and lose my nerve. I know some of the issues that I'll get ripped apart for, but there are also non-related problems that I don't know how to fix. Ugh. I just need to be braver. *sigh*


----------



## jtran76

I would like to upgrade my camera body from a Rebel T5 to either a Canon 70D Mark 2 or Canon 80D. Rebel T5 is just not cutting it for me any more with the slow auto focus and very limited auto focus points.


----------



## bumkicho

Wanted to join a photography forum, so I am here!! I am also wanting to do a few projects just for my own learning of photography, not because I get paid or at someone's request.


----------



## andrewdoeshair

I'd like to print and sell something this year. I'd also like to sell some of my time behind the camera. Photography has been a hobby that plays a huge role in my job (I sell hair products and teach seminars about haircutting. If I put out a good image of hair it turns into product sales and ticket sales) but in 2017 I want to make (even a dollar) specifically as a "photographer" and not just as a hairdresser who benefits from dabbling with photography.


----------



## Vtec44

Vtec44 said:


> I want to incorporate 35mm more into my business.
> Work less, spend more time with my kids.
> Kick ass!



Well, my plan has just been upgrade from 35mm to 6x4.5 medium format film camera and it's in full swing.


----------



## jcdeboever

jcdeboever said:


> Mine is to do more dishes, laundry, and general sucking up to the wife so she will buy me a Fujifilm X-100T. I started today by empting the dishwasher and filling it without being told. I'm going to detail the inside of her car (major bonus points) tomorrow since it's going to rain all day. I think I can pull it off in two months...
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


I've been doing it, still no X100F.....


----------



## Dikkie

My resolutions for this year are 4928 x 3264 px. It's the maximum my D7000 can handle.


----------



## Dikkie

robbins.photo said:


> Stare at my flash for long periods of time in uncomfortable silence.


That would be totally out of my comfort zone!


----------



## SquarePeg

SquarePeg said:


> My photography goals for 2017...
> 
> Learn to use flash to get more predictable results.   As it stands now, I use more of a trial and error process  (on those rare occasions when I even use flash at all).
> 
> Participate in more photo meet-ups with my local group and with my hobbyist friends.
> 
> Print more!  I'm finally going to print and hang some of my favorites.
> 
> Participate in my towns annual art walk.
> 
> 
> My 2016 resolution was to post more photos for critique and I've tried to post at least a few each month. It really helped me, I think, in making progress with both technical skills and  developing my own eye.  It also got me out there shooting much more frequently than in the past.



Quoting myself because we are 4 months into 2017 and I've done nothing, nada, zilch towards any of these goals.  I barely touched my camera from the end of the holiday season until last week on vacation.  But spring is here and I am going to get moving!!!!!


----------



## henrycrafter1

SquarePeg said:


> My photography goals for 2017...
> 
> Learn to use flash to get more predictable results.   As it stands now, I use more of a trial and error process  (on those rare occasions when I even use flash at all).
> 
> Participate in more photo meet-ups with my local group and with my hobbyist friends.
> 
> Print more!  I'm finally going to print and hang some of my favorites.
> 
> Participate in my towns annual art walk.
> 
> 
> My 2016 resolution was to post more photos for critique and I've tried to post at least a few each month. It really helped me, I think, in making progress with both technical skills and  developing my own eye.  It also got me out there shooting much more frequently than in the past.


My main goal is to shoot more film. My camera is a Mamiya RB67 and I love it


----------



## table1349

SquarePeg said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> My photography goals for 2017...
> 
> Learn to use flash to get more predictable results.   As it stands now, I use more of a trial and error process  (on those rare occasions when I even use flash at all).
> 
> Participate in more photo meet-ups with my local group and with my hobbyist friends.
> 
> Print more!  I'm finally going to print and hang some of my favorites.
> 
> Participate in my towns annual art walk.
> 
> 
> My 2016 resolution was to post more photos for critique and I've tried to post at least a few each month. It really helped me, I think, in making progress with both technical skills and  developing my own eye.  It also got me out there shooting much more frequently than in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting myself because we are 4 months into 2017 and I've done nothing, nada, zilch towards any of these goals.  I barely touched my camera from the end of the holiday season until last week on vacation.  But spring is here and I am going to get moving!!!!!
Click to expand...

My goal was to not make goals so that I would not be disappointed when I didn't make my goals.  So far I have managed to stay on track and meet my goal of not making goals.


----------



## Overread

gryphonslair99 said:


> My goal was to not make goals so that I would not be disappointed when I didn't make my goals.  So far I have managed to stay on track and meet my goal of not making goals.



By making it your goal not to make goals you have in fact failed the goal that you were not supposed to make in the first place. Thus you're failing terribly! Indeed if you succeed at achieving making your goal you are, in fact, failing even harder than everyone else!


----------



## table1349

Overread said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My goal was to not make goals so that I would not be disappointed when I didn't make my goals.  So far I have managed to stay on track and meet my goal of not making goals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By making it your goal not to make goals you have in fact failed the goal that you were not supposed to make in the first place. Thus you're failing terribly! Indeed if you succeed at achieving making your goal you are, in fact, failing even harder than everyone else!
Click to expand...

Ah, one would think that HOWEVER, my goal to not make any goals in 2017 was made on December 31st 2016, thereby making it a 2016 goal which I am dutifully keeping by not making any 2017 goals.  I am in fact being an over achiever by honoring that 2016 goal in 2017.  It also means that I will not be bothered with the thought of any goals until 2018 relieving me of the terrible guilt some unnamed individuals must assuredly be feeling for not fulfilling any of her, um I mean, that persons 2017 goals 1/3rd of the way through 2017.


----------



## lundrog

My resolution is to try not to buy a lens a week.. and I did surpass that last year... cough..


----------



## Kroneberger0408

My photography goals this year are to one learn how to use external flash, learn to use lightroom better,  make more prints and put myself out tehre for more feedback on my work!


----------



## rosh4u

SquarePeg said:


> My photography goals for 2017...
> 
> Learn to use flash to get more predictable results.   As it stands now, I use more of a trial and error process  (on those rare occasions when I even use flash at all).
> 
> Participate in more photo meet-ups with my local group and with my hobbyist friends.
> 
> Print more!  I'm finally going to print and hang some of my favorites.
> 
> Participate in my towns annual art walk.
> 
> 
> My 2016 resolution was to post more photos for critique and I've tried to post at least a few each month. It really helped me, I think, in making progress with both technical skills and  developing my own eye.  It also got me out there shooting much more frequently than in the past.


To move 1 level up in my Photography work as well as skills..

That's the only resolution that i took on 01st January 2017 00:00


----------

